# Any GP's/Family Doctors out there!



## kknb2692 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi to the forum

Me and my family are looking to move to BC with my work (as a GP) in the next 6-9 month. WE have two children (one aged 3 years and the other 6months) and are hoping for a more outdoor life for them! 

Was wandering if there are any GP's on the forum that I can get advice from regarding working life in Canada? Especially those who have left the life of a family doc in the UK! How have you found it? what are the challenges etc.?

Your advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Perhaps they could help you here?

Health Match BC - British Columbia Physician, Nurse, and Allied Health Recruitment - Canada

They say in the "About US" area - http://www.healthmatchbc.org/About-Us.aspx

"Health Match BC is a free health professional recruitment service funded by the Government of British Columbia, Canada. Since 1999, we have successfully recruited thousands of Canadian and internationally educated health care professionals to BC.

We are currently recruiting physicians and assisting in the recruitment of registered nurses and allied health professionals on behalf of British Columbia’s (BC) health care facilities.

If you are a health care professional seeking employment, or a BC health care facility hiring qualified health professionals, we can help."



Another thing they say ...which looks good - Doctor / Physician Jobs - British Columbia, Canada

"Recognized Training and Certification outside Canada -

Graduates of accredited family medicine training programs in Australia, Ireland, the UK, and the US who have qualified with their respective professional organizations may be eligible to apply to the College of Family Physicians of Canada (CFPC) to be awarded the Certification of the CFPC without examination."


Hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------

